# Hi everyone



## Jay7 (Sep 3, 2008)

I just joined the forum and thought I'd say hello.

My wife has finally gave me a go-ahead to purchase a TT which I've dreamed of for years. I'm going to put the advert in the appropriate section of the forum.

I test drove a MK1 TT 225 on Monday and it was fantastic. Can't wait to find and buy one!

By the way, I'm not a native speaker of English so please excuse all the mistakes. :wink:


----------



## Jay7 (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's the advert:
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=122886


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jay, Welcome to the Forum. 8) 
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  Very good English better than mine and I am a native English speaker


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome and good luck with the search :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome, don't fancy an avus with red combo ;-)


----------



## Jay7 (Sep 3, 2008)

Put down a deposit on a stunning black TT yesterday! Can wait to collect it on Saturday. 
This forum is brilliant, thanks for all the great info here. I'm sure I'll post more newbie questions later on. :wink:


----------



## asenna (Sep 24, 2008)

afternoon people
just bought wife a tt, i have a boring company car so thought id treat the lady ' i know what a catch i am!!!'
black 2001 225 coupe on 18' rs4 wheels, collect it next wednesday, dealer a friend so, full service belt kit, pump and 4 new tyres , cant wait,  got the polish lined up.
will post sum photos when completed to my standard, i work in the parts trade so can get all bits cheap, hopefully not much to go wrong. although i probabaly sell a couple of coils a day for them.
c u soon


----------

